# Replace Gear Driven rotors with rotary nozzles??



## myaussies (May 8, 2019)

Hi all,

I have about 13,000 sq feet of lawn on a flat slope that was designed 17 years ago. We were putting in Buckner rotor sprinklers with the nozzles that were designated. An irrigation company drew up the plans and we followed them. Since then, I have had to replace almost all of the buckners with, I think, only a couple left in my lawn. I probably messed it up with replacing not with buckners, since they had since gone out of business when I needed them and used other brands.

I have 6 valves that run for this large amount of grass and have had issues with not the best coverage. My question is this: I am thinking of replacing the rotors on the outside rim of the lawn with Rotary nozzles (which are 2 separate stations) and possible a couple of other stations with these and leave one or two stations with the rotor sprinkler heads. Or should I replace all of the rotors with the rotary nozzles?

I know that I need to have at least 20 to 40 ft throws in some places for coverage. I am watering each station for about an hour each and when it is cool only once a week and when it is warm, twice a week(we do have limitations on watering and it can get expensive to go more). I do get high winds also and live in Sacramento, CA.

Any thoughts on doing this as a mixed system or should I work on replacing my rotors with rotors? It has been frustrating trying to keep my lawn some what green, especially with the drought several years ago. I water between 10pm and 3 am.

I also am trying to decide on what rotors, if I go with that route, or rotary nozzles to replace with. I have looked at Hunter and Rain Bird. Hunter goes to 35 ft where as Rain goes to 24 ft, though I might be missing something.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I will be doing this myself, so it will take some time. 
Thanks,
Justine


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

You can mix rainbird rvans and rotors not sure about the precipitation rate on the hunters.

40 feet spacing is a bit much IMO, 30' is the max i like to go.


----------

